# budget carribean cruise



## jharrison (Nov 12, 2001)

Anyone have any leads on an inexpensive charter with a captain in the carribean?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I plan to return to Tortola in Jan 04 and 
charter a 50'' sailboat with crew made up
of friends, and friends of friends and people
like yourself who want to experience sailing
without having to take a mortgage. I am not
for hire, but captain the boat and we share
expenses equally. Not a problem if no experience. We were last there in Jan 02 and
had a great sail. As you may know, the winds
are usually constant making for ideal sailing. Many islands to explore. If interested, e-mail me. I have about 7-8 people confirmed, some who have sailed with me before. The sailboat can accomodate as many as 12.

Mike in Michigan


----------



## gazora (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi, anybody have any leads on good and cheap bare boat charters in Greece and/or Croatie( july-august)? Also does anybody have any experience with last minute charters in july-august?


----------



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

We chartered through Conch Charters in the BVI''s this August and it couldn''t have been more last minute! I was busy with work and totally forgot to book the boat, so I thought me and my 5 friends were all totally screwed. I called Conch on a Friday, the charter was to begin on the next Monday, but they were able to get us the boat, gave us a great deal at two weeks for the price of one, and astonished us with excellent service as well. 

And the BVI''s were great, especially as there were only two experienced sailors in the group. Easy day sails, great snorkeling, excellent diving, and not that much dent in the pocket-book. 

I''d recommend the BVI''s to anyone. It was the best money I spent.


----------

